# Ouvrir un pps avec neooffice 3.1.2



## Histoirede (7 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir les fichiers pps existants en mode écriture, même si le fichier n'est pas protégé. Il s'ouvre directement en diaporama et se ferme automatiquement à la fin de celui-ci. C'est depuis que j'ai téléchargé le dernier NeoOffice. Je pense que c'est un problème de paramétrage du logiciel, mais je sèche... Merci d'avance à qui se penchera sur mon cas.


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2011)

Et en changeant leur extension en _.ppt_ ?


----------



## Histoirede (7 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Et en changeant leur extension en _.ppt_ ?



Ca marche ! Je n'avais pas remarqué la nuance entre "show" et "template".
Merci beaucoup de votre aide (ce n'est pas la première fois).


----------

